# Is this supposed to happen? (IP.Board question)



## KuJoe (Jul 10, 2013)

I noticed whenever I reply to a thread, it says it was posted by I need to refresh the screen to see the post. Is this a common thing for IP.Board? I could have sworn in the past the post appeared when I replied but I might be mistaken. I figured with all of the AJAX magic here I would thing reloading the thread would be automatic but maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 10, 2013)

It happens to me from time to time too. Probably Cloudflare related. I'm going to ditch CloudFlare as soon as I can.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah, it's been pretty iffy with me too in that regard. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Especially when (like just now), someone else posts a reply before me and a notification pops up at the top of the screen saying "1 new reply posted". I think it may have something to do with how overloaded the site is sometimes.


----------

